# Locations in Miami??



## jwilson (Jun 17, 2005)

I will be in Miami in July shooting models. Problem is, I have no clue of the surroundings because I've never been there. Would any one have any locations that are accessible or have suggestions of nice photographer friendly hotels where I could shoot if I was a guest at that hotel? Thank you in advance for your suggestions.


----------



## The Positive (Jul 2, 2005)

Hmmmm...I live in Homestead, which is like 15-20 mins from Miami. My dad himself works in the Univ. of Miami, and well my mother works downtown. Although unfortunately i don't spend enough time in Miami to give you any good good suggestions. But, I know of one a nice (although expensive) hotel that might accomodate your means. Check it out, its called the Biltmore (I'm pretty sure that's how its spelled). Hope this helps at all.


----------



## vonnagy (Jul 2, 2005)

i don't know what a photographer friendly hotel is :mrgreen: Miami really depends what you are trying to shoot. You can get alot of touristy type shots at miami beach (lucious latinas in bikinis etc) and you can visit the art deco district for architecture. Half an hour north, Los Olas Blvd in Ft Lauderdale is a nice posh area where I am sure you can get a couple of nice shots in as well. 

If you are into the unusual, try the coral castle which is on the way to homestead. If have a twisted photographic mind, you try to take unusual pics  of Mt. Trashmore (once your there you'll know what I am talking about).

If you are into shooting nature, then you'll have to travel. The keys are a few hours away but definately worth it. Biscayne Bay south of Miami also has some lovely views. If you don't mind donating a few pints o' blood to the mozzies, you can visit the everglades but I wouldn't recommend it this time of year. But its a great place for nature shots especialy if you want to see alligators, turtles and cypress trees.


----------

